# Rolex Dssd Lume Shot



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Came across a magnificent lume shot of a Rolex Deepsea Sea-Dweller on the Monochrome website.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thats quality right there


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Fantastic photo.


----------



## nick555 (Jan 19, 2012)

nice...


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

pity it doesnt last that long, still better than a

sea dweller deep sea that is all wrong, its a car crash of a watch


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

This is an amazing shot!


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks green to me ? Deep sea has blue lume ?


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Just looked again , that's a seadweller not a deep sea


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Gottohavearolex said:


> Looks green to me ? Deep sea has blue lume ?


Your right the Deepsea does have a blue lume, and the depth on a Deepsea is 3900m...HMM looks like Monochrome got that one wrong ?.

Still nice pic.


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Omega Steve 67 said:


> Came across a magnificent lume shot of a Rolex Sea-Dweller on the Monochrome website.


(edited)


----------



## TimC (Jan 28, 2012)

incredible photo


----------



## gametime (Feb 9, 2012)

great photo! im saving for mine right now


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Taken with a Canon, could be better  , sorry could not resist being a Nikon man


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

what camera and lens did you use for that?

cracking photo


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

As OP says he came accross it on another website. Exif shows it was taken with a Canon eos40d and a 105mm (probably a Sigma) lense.


----------

